# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  بحث حول عقوبة الحبس في الشريعة والقانون الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

بحث حول عقوبة الحبس في الشريعة والقانون الكويتى


..إعداد الباحث / مصعب أيمن الرويشد 
________________________________________
معهد الكويت 
للدراسات القضائية والقانونية 







عقوبة الحبس
في الشريعة والقانون





إعداد الباحث / مصعب أيمن الرويشد



المقدمـة

أولا: أهمية الموضوع, والباعث على كتابته

لما كانت حرية الإنسان هي أغلى ما يملكه من كنز, أن مساسها يعتبر مساساً بكرامته وإنسانيته, وتبقى معه طول الدهر شاهداً على فقده أهم مقومات الحياة الكريمة, ولما كانت القوانين في كثير من الدول تضع هذه الحرية كرهان لأفراد مجتمعاتهم, وتقضي بسلها أو منعهم من التمتع بها في حال مخالفة القانون أو انتهاكه, ولما كان من مقتضيات عملنا المستقبلي أن نكون نحن ممن تصدر منهم مثل هذه القرارات والأحكام كوكلاء نيابة, أو قضاة, كان لابد أن نضع مثل هذه الدراسة بين أيدي الزملاء الكرام, وهي بمثابة قراءة في التشريعين الإسلامي والوضعي في تناولهما لبضع جوانب عقوبة الحبس المهمة في مجال عملهم.
ورأيت أن أبحث في عقوبة الحبس من الجوانب التي تخص النيابة العامة بشكل مباشر, والتي جعل القانون مهمة متابعتها لها, وبيان سلطتها في تقدير بعض القرارات التي تخصها.
ولعلني بهذه الدراسة أيضاً أن أصل إلى بيان مشروعية الأعمال والأحكام التي تصدر -سواء من النيابة العامة أو من المحكمة- في الشريعة الإسلامية التي سبق وأن طبقت مثل هذه العقوبة وغيرها في مجالات وحالات سوف نقوم بعرضها عبر هذه الدراسة.

ثانياً: خطة البحث, وطريقة تناول الموضوعات

بدأت البحث بعد الاتكال على الله وطلب معونته في فصل تمهيدي تحدثت فيه عن أهم الاختلافات الأساسية بين الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الوضعي.
ومن ثم انتقلت إلى الفصل الأول الذي يعالج عقوبة الحبس في القانون, في ثلاث مباحث رئيسية وهي:
المبحث الأول عن فكرة وتعريف الحبس في القانون, وكان عبارة عن مطلبين يتناول الأول الفكرة والثاني تعريف الحبس في كتب القانون.
أما المبحث الثاني فقد جعلته في أنواع الحبس في قانون الجزاء, والذي كان مطلبه الأول في الحبس مع الشغل, والثاني في الحبس البسيط, أما الثالث فقد أفردته للحبس الاحتياطي.
ويأتي بعد ذلك المبحث الثالث الذي كان مخصصاً لتناول تأثير عوامل الرأفة عند تطبيق عقوبة الحبس بالنسبة للقاضي كما أوردها القانون عبر ثلاث مطالب, كان الأول عن الظروف المخففة القضائية, والثاني في مبدأ إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة للمحكوم عليه, والثالث الذي جاء عن فكرة الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب.

ثم انتقلت إلى الفصل الثاني من البحث بالتحدث عن الحبس في الشريعة الإسلامية, عبر ثلاث مباحث رئيسية أيضا وهي:
المبحث الأول عن تعريف ومشروعية الحبس في الشريعة الإسلامية من خلال مطلبين, الأول في التعريف والثاني في المشروعية.
أما المبحث الثاني فكان مخصصاً للحديث عن أنواع الحبس في الشريعة الإسلامية, وهي الحبس التعزيري الذي هو المطلب الأول, والحبس الاستيثاقي الذي كان في المطلب الثاني.
وقد جاء المبحث الثالث كآخر مبحث في هذه الدراسة متحدثاً عن الأحوال التي يشرع فيها الحبس في الشريعة الإسلامية.
متمنياً أن يساهم هذا البحث المتواضع في زيادة الجانب المعرفي لدى الباحث القانوني ووكيل النيابة.
وإن كان من كمال وتوفيق فهو حتماً من الله تبارك وتعالى, وإن كان من خطأ أو تقصير فحتماً هو من نفسي البشرية والشيطان.
والله ولي التوفيق

مصعب الرويشد

فصل تمهيدي
في الاختلافات الأساسية بين الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الوضعي

تختلف الشريعة الإسلامية عن القوانين الوضعية اختلافاً أساسياً من ثلاث وجوه:

الوجه الأول: أن القانون من صنع البشر, أما الشريعة الإسلامية , من عند الله وكلاً من الشريعة والقانون يتمثل فيه بجلاء صفاء صانعه, ونظراً لأن القانون من صنع البشر فإنه يتمثل فيه نقص البشر وعجزهم وضعفهم وقلة حيلتهم, ومن ثم فالقانون عرضة للتغيير والتبديل.
أما الشريعة الإسلامية فصانعها هو الله, وتتمثل فيها قدرة الخالق وكماله وعظمته وإحاطته بما كان وما هو كائن, ومن ثم صاغها العليم الخبير بحيث تحيط بكل شيء في الحال والاستقبال حيث أحاط بكل شيء علمه, وأمر سبحانه وتعالى أنه لا تبديل ولا تغيير فقال (لا تبديل لكلمات الله).

الوجه الثاني: أن القانون عبارة عن قواعد مؤقتة تضعها الجماعة لتنظيم شئونها وسد حاجاتها, فهي قواعد متأخر عن الجماعة غداً, لأن القوانين لا تتغير بسرعة تطور الجماعة.
أما الشريعة فقواعدها وضعها الله على سبيل الدوام لتنظيم شئون الجماعة, فقواعدها دائمة ولا تقبل التغيير ولا التبديل , وهذه الميزة التي تتميز بها الشريعة تقتضي من الوجهة المنطقية:
1. أن تكون قواعد الشريعة ونصوصها من المرونة والعموم بحيث تتسع لحاجات الجماعة مهما طالت الأزمان وتطورت الجماعة, وتعددت الحاجات وتنوعت.
2. أن تكون قواعد الشريعة ونصوصها من السمو والارتفاع بحيث لا يمكن أن تتأخر في وقت أو عصر عن مستوى الجماعة.
ولقد مر على الشريعة الإسلامية أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا تغيرت خلالها الأوضاع أكثر من مرة , وتطورت الأفكار والآراء تطوراً كبيراً, واستحدثت من العلوم والمخترعات ما لم يكن يخطر على خيال إنسان, وتغيرت قواعد القانون الوضعي ونصوصه مرات عديدة لتتلاءم مع الحالات الجديدة, وبالرغم من هذا كله, ومع أن الشريعة الإسلامية لا تقبل التغيير والتبديل, ظلت قواعد الشريعة ونصوصها أسمى من مستوى الجماعات, والظروف الجديدة, وأكفل بتنظيم وسد حاجاتهم, وأقرب إلى طبائعهم وأحفظ لأمنهم وطمأنينتهم.

الوجه الثالث: أن الجماعة هي التي تصنع القانون وتلونه بعاداتها وتقاليدها وتاريخها.
أما الشريعة الإسلامية فإنها ليست من صنع الجماعة, كما أنها لم تكن نتيجة لتطور الجماعة وتفاعلها , وإنما هي من صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء خلقه, وإذا لم تكن الشريعة من صنع الجماعة, فإن الجماعة نفسها من صنع الشريعة, فالمقصود من الشريعة قبل كل شيء هو خلق الأفراد الصالحين والجماعة الصالحة, وإيجاد الدولة المثالية, ومن هنا جاءت نصوصها أرفع من مستوى العالم كله وقت نزولها على رسوله نموذجاً من الكمال ليوجه الناس إلى الطاعات والفضائل, ويحملها على التسامي والتكامل حتى يصلوا أو يقتربوا من مستوى الشريعة الكامل.
وقد أدت الشريعة وظيفتها طالما كان المسلمون متمسكين بها, عاملين بأحكامها ولو أراد الله بالمسلمين خيراً لعلموا أن الشريعة الإسلامية وقد جاءت كاملة لا يشوبها نقص حاملة في طياتها وسائل التقدم والتطور المستمر للمجتمع, وهي أصلح الشرائع, لأنها في كل الأحوال ترمي إلى تكوين الجماعة ومراعاة مصالحها وتوجيهها دائماً للتقدم المستمر والتطور الصالح, ولا تقنع من ذلك بما هو دون الكمال التام.


وبالتالي تظهر لنا المميزات الجوهرية التي تمييز الشريعة عن القانون:
1. الكمال: تمتاز الشريعة على القوانين الوضعية بالكمال, أي بأنها استكملت كل ما تحتاجه من القواعد والمبادئ والنظريات التي تكفل سد حاجات الجماعة في الحاضر القريب والمستقبل البعيد.
2. السمو: تمتاز الشريعة على القوانين الوضعية بالسمو, أي بأن قواعدها ومبادئها أسمى دائما من مستوى الجماعة, وأن فيها من المبادئ والنظريات ما يحفظ لها هذا المستوى السامي مهما ارتفع مستوى الجماعة.
3. الدوام: تمتاز الشريعة الإسلامية على القوانين الوضعية بالدوام, أي بالثبات والاستمرار فنصوصها لا تقبل التعديل أو التبديل مهما مرت الأعوام وطالت الأزمان وهي مع ذلك تظل حافظة لصلاحيتها في كل زمان ومكان.( )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول
عقوبة الحبس في القانون



وفيه ثلاث مباحث

المبحث الأول: فكرة الحبس وتعريفه في القانون
المبحث الثاني: أنواع الحبس في القانون
المبحث الثالث: تأثير عوامل الرأفة عند تطبيق عقوبة الحبس














المبحث الأول : فكرة الحبس وتعريفه في القانون:
وفيه مطلبين :
المطلب الأول: الفكرة
المطلب الثاني التعريف

المطلب الأول : الفكرة
تميزت التشريعات التقليدية باعترافها بعقوبات مانعة للحرية متنوعة وتفسر هذه الخطة باعتبارين : الأول, أن هذه التشريعات أدخلت إصلاحات في النظم العقابية بالقياس إلى ما كانت تقرره التشريعات القديمة, وقد تمثلت هذه الإصلاحات في إلغاء العقوبات البدنية وحصر الإعدام في نطاق ضيق, فترتب على ذلك أن قل عدد العقوبات التي يستطيع الشارع أن يختار منها الجزاء الذي يقرره للجرائم التي ينص عليها, فكان لابد من تنويع نظم منع الحرية وأساليبها حتى يجد القانون في هذا التنوع العدد الكافي من العقوبات التي تحل محل العقوبات التي استبعدت, أما الاعتبار الثاني, فهو أن هذه التشريعات حصرت أغراض العقوبة في الردع العام, فحرصت على أن تفرد لبعض العقوبات المانعة للحرية نظاما قاسيا تتميز به عن باقي العقوبات المانعة للحرية الأخرى, ويفسر هذا نشوء عقوبة الأشغال أو الأشغال الشاقة التي تميزت بقواعد صارمة لا يبررها الإصلاح أو التأهيل, وإنما هي مجرد تعبير عن إرادة الشارع فرض نظام قاس يلائم في تقديره خطورة الجرائم المعاقب عليها بها. ( )

المطلب الثاني: التعريف
يطلق على هذه العقوبة مسمى الحبس في القانون إذا قلت مدتها على ثلاثة سنوات وزادت على أربعة وعشرين ساعة, وتسمى السجن إذا زادت على الثلاثة سنوات, إلى أن تستغرق عمر المحكوم عليه كلها.
وعقوبة السجن هي عقوبة أصلية في قانون الجزاء, هي وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد السجون العمومية, وتشغيله داخل السجن أو خارجه في الأعمال التي تعينها الحكومة.
أما الحبس فهو عقوبة أصلية في مواد الجنح والمخالفات, وهي وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد السجون المركزية أو العمومية, المدة المحكوم بها عليه. ( )


المبحث الثاني
أنواع الحبس في قانون الجزاء:

وفيه ثلاث مطالب
المطلب الأول: الحبس مع الشعل
المطلب الثاني: الحبس البسيط
المطلب الثالث: الحبس الاحتياطي

المطلب الأول: الحبس مع الشغل:
تكون عقوبة الحبس مقترنة بالشغل في حالتين: الأولى إذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها سنة فأكثر.
الثانية إذا نص قانون الجزاء على ذلك في بعض الحالات مهما كانت مدة العقوبة. ( )
وقد نص قانون العقوبات على هذه الحالات, وعلى الخصوص:
1. في السرقة والشروع فيها.
2. في إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة.
3. في قتل الحيوانات وسمها والإضرار بها ضرراً كبيراً, وإتلاف المزروعات.
4. في حيازة المواد المخدرة أو الإتجار بها.

المطلب الثاني: الحبس البسيط:
يجب أن يكون الحبس بسيطا في المخالفات حيث أن لا فائدة من الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعا. ( )
والحبس البسيط لا يقتضي تكليف المحكوم عليه بشغل ما داخل السجن أو خارجه, إلا إذا رغبوا في ذلك.
ويتميز المحكوم عليه بالحبس البسيط بأنه يجوز لمدير عام السجون بعد موافقة النائب العام أن يمنحهم كل أو بعض المزايا المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطياً.
وكذلك للمحبوس بمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة شهور أن يطلب بدلا من تنفيذ العقوبة عليه, تشغيله خارج السجن طبقا للقيود المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية, ما لم ينص الحكم على حرمانه من هذا الخيار. ( )

المطلب الثاني: الحبس الإحتياطي:
الحبس الاحتياطي هو من أهم وأخطر أنواع الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد المتهم, ولذلك قد وضع المشرع له العديد من القيود والضمانات التي تنظم هذا الإجراء, والتي تؤدي إلى تحقيق الهدف منه.
ويعرف الحبس الإحتياطي بأنه سلب حرية المتهم مدة من الزمن تحددها مقتضيات التحقيق ومصلحته وفق ضوابط قررها القانون.
وليس هو عقوبة, على الرغم من اتحاده في طبيعته من العقوبات السالبة للحرية, ذلك أنه لم يصدر به حكم بالإدانة, والأصل المقرر أنه "لا عقوبة, بغير حكم قضائي بالإدانة".=شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ص700 نجيب حسني
وقد أجاز المشرع حبس المتهم احتياطيا لمصلحة التحقيق كالمحافظة على الأدلة والقرائن المادية ومنع الضغط على الشهود, ومنع الاتصال المريب بين المساهمين في الجريمة, وكذا لتهدئة الرأي العام, والحيلولة دون هروب المتهم, فهو إجراء أمن, وإجراء تحقيق, وضمان لتنفيذ الحكم إذا صدر بالإدانة, وقد نص عليه قانون الإجراءات بقوله "إذا رؤي أن مصلحة التحقيق تستوجب حبس المتهم احتياطيا لمنعه من الهرب, أو من التأثير على سير التحقيق, جاز حبسه احتياطيا لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ القبض عليه, ويجب عرض المتهم على رئيس المحكمة قبل انتهاء هذه المدة لتجديد الحبس الاحتياطي, وأمر رئيس المحكمة بتجديد الحبس تحدد فيه مدة الحبس بحيث لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما في كل مرة يطلب فيها تجديد الحبس. ( )
لذلك فقد وردت قيود على هذا الحبس بنص المادة وهي:
1. من حيث جسامة الجريمة, بحيث يجب أن تكون على قدر من الجسامة سواء كانت جناية أو جنحة, ولكن لا يجوز الحبس الإحتياطي من أجل جريمة معاقب عليها بالغرامة فقط, ولا يجوز كذلك حبس الحدث الذي لم يتم السابعة من عمره, لأنه غير مسئول جنائيا, ولا الحدث الذي لم يتم الخامسة عشر من عمره, لأنه لا يقضى عليه سوى بتدابير معينة نص عليها قانون الأحداث في المادة السادسة, والمحقق هو الذي يقدر عناصر الجريمة من مختلف ظروفها, لتحديد وصفها القانوني والعقوبة المقررة لها, واذا كان هناك عدة جرائم, وجب أن تكون أحداها على الأقل معاقب عليها بالحبس.
2. من حيث كفاية الأدلة على المتهم, بحيث يجب أن تكون كافية لأن المشرع اشترط في القبض توافر دلائل جدية, فمن باب أولى الحبس الاحتياطي بحيث ترشح الأدلة القائمة لإدانته, فلا تكون مجرد ظنون أو استنتاجات, ولن تضار العدالة إذا قدم المتهم للمحاكمة الجنائية وهو مفرج عنه.
3. من حيث وجوب سماع أقواله, بحيث أوجب المشرع على المحقق أن يسمع أقوال المتهم قبل إصدار الأمر بحبسه احتياطياً, والمقصود من ذلك هو استجواب المتهم ومناقشته في التهمة تفصيلاً وتمكينه من الدفاع عن نفسه, فإن كان حاضراً فقد يبرر تصرفه ويدفع عن نفسه الشبهات, فلا يكون ثمة مبرراً لحبسه, وإن كان هارباً وتم القبض عليه, وجب أن يستمع المحقق لأقواله قبل مضي أربعة وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ القبض عليه, وإذا لم يتم سماع أقواله كان أمر الحبس الاحتياطي باطلاً.
وأمر الحبس الاحتياطي يكون نافذا في جميع أنحاء البلاد وتوابعها خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدوره, وإلا أصبح باطلا وتعين إصدار أمر جديد. ( )
أما مدة الحبس الاحتياطي فتكون محددة ومعينة كنوع من الضمان لحرية المتهم ويخضع ذلك لعدة قواعد, وهي:
1. يسري أمر الحبس الاحتياطي لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ القبض على المتهم, فيجوز أن تكون المدة أقل ثم يمتد إلى ثلاثة أسابيع, وتحسب المدة من تاريخ القبض, وليس من تاريخ إصدار أمر الحبس.
2. إذا رأى المحقق تجديد الحبس الاحتياطي, وجب عليه قبل انتهاء مدة الثلاثة أسابيع أن يعرض الأوراق على رئيس المحكمة الكلية ليصدر أمره بعد الاستماع إلى أقوال المتهم ودفاعه إما بالتجديد أو بإخلاء سبيل المتهم, فإن جدد الحبس فلا تزيد المدة عن خمسة عشر يوما في كل مرة, وإذا لم يحضر المتهم, أمر رئيس المحكمة بإخلاء حسب تقديره لظروف الدعوى أو التجديد لفترة أقل من التي يتمكن فيها المتهم من المثول لسماع أقواله.
3. حدد المشرع سلطة رئيس المحكمة في التجديد بستة أشهر من تاريخ القبض على المتهم, فإن لم ينته خلالها أصبح التجديد من اختصاص المحكمة المختصة أصلا بنظر الدعوى, ولا يزيد كل تجديد يتقرر منها عن ثلاثين يوما ما دامت مصلحة التحقيق تستوجب ذلك بعد إطلاعها على الأوراق وسماع أقوال المتهم ولها أن تجدد المدة أقل من الثلاثين يوما أو أن تخلي سبيل المتهم حسب تقديرها لظروف الدعوى وما تم فيها من تحقيقات.
4. إذا حكم على المتهم بالإدانة حسبت مدة الحبس الاحتياطي من مدة عقوبته عن الجريمة التي أوقف على ذمتها. ( )
وعلة ذلك كما يرى الفقهاء, أنه من العدل استنزالها منها لأن الحبس الاحتياطي يترتب عليه تقييد الحرية, كالعقوبات السالبة للحرية, كما رأى البعض أنه في حالة الحكم بالإدانة يعتبر الحبس الاحتياطي تنفيذا معجلاً للعقوبة, ومن العدل أن ينتفع بإنقاص العقوبة المحكوم عليه بها والذي استوفى جزاءه مقدما, ويرى آخرين أن الاستنزال هو نوع من التعويض قرره القانون عن الضرر الذي يسببه الحبس الاحتياطي للمحكوم عليه قبل الإدانة. ( )
أما عن النظام الذي يجب إتباعه على المحبوس احتياطيا فهو كالتالي:
لما كانت القاعدة أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته بحكم نهائي لذا روعي أن يكون للحبس الاحتياطي نظامه الخاص, فيكون للمحبوس في السجن أقرب إلى الحياة العادية فلا يلزم بالشغل مثلا, كما أجاز قانون السجون للمحبوسين احتياطيا مقابلة زائريهم ومراسلة من يشاؤون ما لم يرد بأمر الحبس ما يمنع من ذلك لمصلحة التحقيق, ويجوز لمحامي المحبوس احتياطيا الحصول على إذن كتابي وكيل النيابة أو المحقق بمقابلته على انفراد, ولا يسمح لأحد رجال السلطة الاتصال به داخل السجن إلا بأذن كتابي من النيابة العامة أو المحقق.


المبحث الثالث
تأثير عوامل الرأفة عند تطبيق عقوبة الحبس:

وفيه ثالث مطالب
المطلب الأول :الظروف المخففة للعقوبة
المطلب الثاني :إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة
المطلب الثالث :الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب (الإختبار)

المطلب الأول: الظروف المخففة للعقوبة
منح القانون للقاضي تقدير الظروف المخففة للعقوبة, فإن شاء أعطاها, وإن شاء سكت عنها.
وقد نصت المادة 83 من قانون الجزاء على أنه "يجوز للمحكمة إذا رأت أن المتهم جدير بالرأفة - بالنظر إلى الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة, أو بالنظر إلى أخلاقه أو ماضيه أو سنه- أن تستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام, عقوبة الحبس المؤبد, أو الحبس المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن خمس سنوات, وأن تستبدل بعقوبة الحبس المؤبد, عقوبة الحبس المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاث سنوات"
وهكذا لم يشأ القانون الكويتي أن يحصر الحالات التي يجوز فيها القاضي منح التخفيف, بل ترك للقاضي مطلق الحرية في ذلك.
وقد سلكت بعض القوانين الأجنبية مسلكا آخر, حين حددت الحالات التي يجوز فيها للقاضي أن يخفف العقوبة, مثل القانون السوفيتي, والقانون السويسري.
وإذا كان القانون الكويتي لم يذكر إلا التخفيف في حالتي الجناية المعاقب عليها بالإعدام, وتصبح الحبس المؤبد أو لامؤقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات, والجناية المعاقب عليها بالحبس المؤبد, وتصبح الحبس المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات, فأما الجنايات المعاقب عليها بالحبس المؤقت, والجنح المعاقبة بالحبس أصلا, يجوز النزول فيها إلى الحد الأدنى للحبس وهو أربع وعشرون ساعة, وذلك طبقا لمذكرة التفسيرية لقانون الجزاء.
ومن الأفضل النص عليها صراحة, لا سيما وأن القانون يتضمن عقوبات مؤقتة حدها الأدنى أكثر من 24 ساعة.
ولكن قد يمنع القانون , من باب التشديد على الفاعل , منح الظرف القضائي المخفف, وفي هذه الحال لا يجوز للقاضي أن يمنحه , وإن فعل فإن هذا المنح باطل, ومن الحالات القليلة التي منع فيها منح الظرف المخفف, المادة 2 من القانون 31 حيث نص القانون على أنه "لا يجوز تطبيق المادتين 81,83 وهي الخاصة بمنح ظرف التخفيف – بأي حال على جريمة من هذه الجرائم (الخيانة) إذا وقعت من موظف عام , أو شخص ذي صفة نيابية عامة..."
وإذا قررت المحكمة منح ظرف مخفف للفاعل , فإنها تختار له العقوبة بين الحد الأدنى الذي تستطيع النزول إليه, وبين الحد الأعلى للعقوبة القانونية.
وعليها أن تعلل السبب الذي منحت من أجله التخفيف.
وإذا طالب المتهم بالتخفيف, فإنه يصبح من واجب المحكمة أن ترد عليه إذا رفض طلبه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وإذا كان في الجريمة عدة أشخاص, جاز منحه للبعض وعدم منحه للآخرين.
والظروف المخففة القضائية لا تغير طبيعة الجريمة, أي أن الجناية لا تصبح جنحة, ولو كانت العقوبة تنزل إلى مستوى عقوبات الجنحة. ( )
ولا يجوز أن تقل عقوبة الحبس المؤقت عن ثلث الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة.
ويجوز استثناء بالنسبة للأحداث النزول بالعقوبة إلى أقل من ذلك طبقا للمذكرة الإيضاحية من قانون الأحداث.

المطلب الثاني: وقف تنفيذ العقوبة
أجازت المادة 82 من قانون الجزاء للقاضي إذا أصدر حكما على الفاعل , أن يقرر وقف تنفيذ هذا الحكم, لاعتبارات تتعلق بأخلاق المتهم, أو ماضيه أو سنه, أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة, إذا كان من شأنها أن تحمل القاضي على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام.
وواضح أن وقف التنفيذ هذا تدبير من تدابير الرحمة الاجتماعية.
وفي رأي الذين نادوا بإدخاله في التشريع أن له ثلاث اعتبارات:
الأول: أنه يتيح للقاضي في العقوبات القصيرة عدم إدخال المحكوم عليه السجن, حتى لا يتأثر بسلوك الآخرين فيه.
الثاني: أن التهديد بالعقاب يمكن أن يكون له أثر نفسي لا يقل عن أثر العقوبة نفسها مادامت كسيف مسلط على رأسه.
الثالث: أنه يدفع المحكوم عليه إلى إصلاح نفسه, حتى لا تنفذ فيه العقوبة المعلقة, وإذا اعتاد السلوك الشريف فالأغلب أنه لن ينتكس مرة ثانية.
ولكي يحق للقاضي أن يقرر وقف التنفيذ عن المحكوم عليه, يجب أن تتحقق الشروط التالية:
أولا: أن يكون الحكم صادرا بحبس المتهم سنتين على الأكثر أو بالغرامة.
فلا بد إذاً أن يصدر القاضي حكماً, وأن يكون هذا الحكم متضمناً الحبس مدة تتراوح بين أربع وعشرين ساعة وسنتين على الأكثر, فإذا كان الحكم يتضمن الحبس مدة أكثر من سنتين, فلا يجوز منح وقف التنفيذ, لأنه يكون مخالفاً لنص القانون, وبالتالي يكون وقف التنفيذ باطلاً.
ويجوز منح وقف العقوبة لمن سبق عليه الحكم قبلاً, ولو أصبح حكمه نهائيا (وهو العائد) كما يجوز منحه لمن استفاد قبلاً من وقف تنفيذ حكم سابق, نظراً لأن القانون لم يشترط أن يكون المستفيد مبتدئاً.
وقد يرد سؤال بأنه هل يمنح وقف التنفيذ للمحكوم عليه بالحبس في جناية, إذا حكم فيها القاضي بعقوبة سنتين أو أقل؟
والجواب, أن ذلك جائز, والحجة في ذلك أن نص القانون جاء مطلقاً, فقد جاء فيه "إذا قضت المحكمة بحبس المتهم مدة لا تجاوز سنتين..." ولم يحدد القانون طبيعة هذا الحبس وهل هو في جناية أو جنحة, والمطلق يبقى على إطلاقه, ولو أراد الشارع المنع في الجنايات لقال ذلك على غرار القوانين الأخرى.
ثم إن الغاية من وقف التنفيذ, هو تطبيق مبدأ من مبادئ السياسة الإجرامية, التي لا تريد أن تلقي بشخص لا يزال يؤمل الخير منه في وسط موبوء, وهذه الحكمة موجودة في حال الجناية, كما هي موجودة في حال الجنحة.
وأخيراً, ترك القانون للقاضي حق المنح من عدمه, لذلك فهو غير مجبر, إذا لم يشأ أ، يمنحه في حال الجناية (أو الجنحة طبعاً).

ثانيا: اعتقاد المحكمة أن الفاعل لن يعود إلى الإجرام.
وتستخلص المحكمة اعتقادها هذا من أخلاق المتهم أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها جريمته.
ومن الضروري أن تذكر في حكمها, الأسباب التي حملتها على هذا الاعتقاد.

ثالثا: أن يوقع على تعهد:
ويجب أن يتضمن هذا التعهد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام.
ومن حق المحكمة أن تكتفي بالتعهد, أو تطلب من المحكوم عليه تقديم كفالة شخصية أو عينية, حسبما تراءى لها أنه الأضمن والأفضل.
و يستحسن أن يوجه القاضي إلى المحكوم عليه نصيحة بلزوم تحسين سلوكه, ويبصره بالنتائج التي يتعرض لها إذا ارتكب جرماً جديداً.

المطلب الثالث: الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب
أجاز القانون للقاضي, في حالة ارتكاب شخص جريمة عقوبتها الحبس, مهما كان نوعها -جناية أو جنحة- إذا وجد "من أخلاقه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها جريمته أو تفاهة هذه الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام" أن يقرر الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب, وهو ما يسمى أيضاً (بالاختبار).
وواضح أن الاختبار ممنوع في الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامات, وذلك على خلاف وقف التنفيذ, وهذا فرق هام, كما أنه ممنوع في جريمة الخيانة لصراحة النص.

ويقرر القاضي تكليف المتهم بما يلي:
1. تقديم تعهد, بكفالة شخصية أو عينية, أو بدون كفالة, بالتزام حسن السلوك.
2. أن يلتزم في التعهد بمراعاة بعض الشروط التي يفرضها عليه القاضي لصالحه.
وهذه الشروط هي التي تفرق وقف وتنفيذ العقوبة عن الاختبار, واختيارها متروك للمحكمة, لتأمين حسن الرقابة عليه, ومساعدته على النجاح في تجربته.
ومن حق المحكمة أن تخضعه لإشراف مندوب يمثل السلطة العامة, أو شخص محسن يعهد إليه بذلك, أو مؤسسة متخصصة بذلك, ويجوز تبديل المشرف إذا لم يبرهن على أنه أهل للمهمة, وإذا اقتضت مصلحة المحكوم عليه ذلك.
فالشخص الخاضع للاختبار لا يتمتع بحريته كاملة كالشخص الذي تقرر وقف تنفيذ عقوبته, وإن كان مثله لا يدخل السجن.
ولذلك فإن وقف تنفيذ العقاب البسيط يصلح لأشخاص زلت بهم القدم, ولكنهم لا يمثلون خطورة على المجتمع, فيتركون أحراراً, يعملون على إصلاح أنفسهم بأنفسهم, أما الاختبار فيصلح لأشخاص لا يوحون بثقة, ويخشى من اتجاهاتهم وسلوكهم, أن يبتعدوا عن الصلاح, ففرضت عليهم تدابير رقابية وحماية لمساعدتهم على ذلك, ولذلك يجب تنظيم هذه التدابير في القانون.
ومدة الاختبار سنتان, فهي أقصر من وقف التنفيذ, فإذا اجتازها بسلام, أي لم يخل المتهم بشروط التعهد "اعتبرت إجراءات المحاكمة السابقة كأن لم تكن", أما إذا أخل بها, فإن المحكمة بناء على طلب يقدم إليها من النيابة العامة أو المحقق أو الشخص الذي يشرف عليه, أو المجني عليه, تسير الدعوى التي أوقفتها المحكمة , وتقضي بالعقوبة التي تراها , ومصادرة الكفالة العينية (أو تحصيل الكفالة الشخصية).
و الاختبار, كمؤسسة لإصلاح الفاعل برهنت على نجاحها إجمالاً.=شرح قانون الجزاء الكويتي ص383

تطبيقات من أحكام التمييز بشأن عوامل الرأفة والامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب:

المادة 81/1 من قانون الجزاء تنص على انه "إذا اتهم شخص بجريمة تستوجب الحبس جاز للمحكمة إذا رأت من أخلاق المتهم أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها جريمته أو تفاهة هذه الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام آن تقرر الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب" وقد جاء بالمذكرة التفسيرية للقانون "أن تخفيف العقوبة قد تدرج من القانون تدرجا ملحوظا فبدأ بأخص الحالات وهي الحالة التي يرى فيها القاضي من أخلاق المتهم أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها جريمته أو تفاهة هذه الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام فيقرر الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب" بما مؤداه أنه يتعين على قاضي الموضوع أن يلتزم عند تقريره الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب الاعتبارات المشار إليها في المادة المذكورة وأن يكون ذلك مؤدياً عقلاً ومنطقاً إلى الاعتقاد بأن المتهم لن يعود إلى الإجرام.
لحكم 466/1998 جلسة 4/10/1999 جزائي

من المقرر أن تقدير قيام موجبات الرأفة أو عدم قيامها موكول لقاضي الموضوع دون معقب عليه في ذلك وأن المشرع ترك للقاضي سلطة مطلقة في تقدير العقوبة -بالنسبة إلى كل منهم- في الحدود المقررة بالقانون للجريمة وإعمال الظروف التي يراها مشددة أو مخففة مادام أن ما انتهى إليه لا مخالفة فيه للقانون -كما هو الحال في الدعوى- هذا إلى أن تقرير الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب أو الأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم عند توافر شروطها من سلطة محكمة الموضوع، وكانت المحكمة لم تر وجها للتقرير بالامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب وبالتالي الأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم فلا يقبل من الطاعن المجادلة في هذا الشأن ويضحي ما يثيره من أن محكمة الموضوع قد ساوت في العقوبة بينه وبين المتهم الثاني الذي دانه بنفس الجريمة ولم تضع في اعتبارها عند تقدير العقوبة تعدد أنواع المخدر التي تعاطاها الأخير أو الظروف المخففة والاعتبارات التي أشار إليها الطاعن في أسباب طعنه غير سديد.
الحكم 381/1998 جلسة 29/6/1999 جزائي

ومن المقرر أن الأصل في الظروف المخففة أن أثرها يقتصر على العقوبات الأصلية دون العقوبات التبعية أو التكميلية مما مقتضاه أنه لا يجوز للمحكمة في حالة مبررات التخفيف أن تعمل في شأن العقوبات التكميلية حكم المادة 81 من قانون الجزاء التى تجيز التقرير بالامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب ، لما كان ذلك وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 78 من قانون الجزاء تنص على وجوب القضاء بعقوبة المصادرة باعتبارها عقوبة تكميلية متى كانت الأشياء المضبوطة يعد صنعها أو حيازتها أو التعامل فيها جريمة في ذاته وأن المادة 20 من القانون رقم 13 لسنة 1980 في شأن الجمارك تعاقب على التهريب الجمركى وما في حكمه بعقوبة أصلية وبعقوبات أخرى تكميلية وهى المصادرة وغرامة جمركية لا تجاوز ثلاثة أمثال الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت في حق المطعون ضده ارتكابه جريمتى حيازة وإحراز مادة الأفيون المخدرة بقصد التعاطى وتهريبها جمركيا ثم رأى للاعتبارات التى ساقها التقرير بالامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب وجاء الحكم على هذا النحو شاملا للعقوبة الأصلية وأيضا للعقوبتين التكميليتين وهما المصادرة والغرامة الجمركية فإنه يكون معيبا بما يوجب تمييزه تمييزا جزئيا في هذا الخصوص وتصحيحه باستبعاد عقوبتى الغرامة الجمركية والمصادرة من تقرير الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب.
الحكم 390/1998 جلسة 19/1999 جزائي

----------

